# Soldiers in Kabul singing Bing Crosby



## McG (30 Nov 2013)

While we still have equipment in KAF, it sounds as though most of our troops in Kabul will be home for Christmas.


> Most Canadian troops home from Afghanistan within weeks but some equipment is still stuck in Kandahar
> Matthew Fisher
> Ottawa Citizen
> 29 Nov 2013
> ...



http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Most+Canadian+troops+home+from+Afghanistan+within+weeks+some+equipment/9228689/story.html


----------

